# Synaptics cursor speed



## decsis (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello,
I'm using FreeBSD on my notebook (Lenovo), however, the trackpad speed is extremely slow. How can I increase it? I tried so many different options in /boot/loader.conf and /etc/X11/xorg.conf*.*

Thank you very much*.*

Decsis


----------



## kisscool-fr (Nov 27, 2013)

What driver do you  use for the touchpad?


----------



## decsis (Nov 27, 2013)

kisscool-fr said:
			
		

> What driver do you  use for the touchpad?


Hi,

I'm using synaptics.


----------

